# Dandy's Record Unbroken: Kids arrive unsupervised!



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Three sets of kids, and I have yet to see her give birth! What a stinker :hair:

But, at least she gave me three new baby goats!:kidblue::kidblue::kidred:


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love her!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Woo hoo, well, at least she does a good job while she's hiding out!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

In the last two years we have had four sets of kids ... and also have yet to see a birth. My daughter isn't too happy about it either.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what barn camp outs are for :laugh:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a broodmare like that. She had over 10 babies for the lady I got her from, and she never once saw her kid. The first foal she had for me I did half hour barn checks, she had him in-between checks. Next one I did ever 3 hour checks and just knew I would find him up and at him, which is exactly how it went LOL. Funny how some just like their privacy!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

audrey said:


> I had a broodmare like that. She had over 10 babies for the lady I got her from, and she never once saw her kid.


I love how you said "kid" :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL









Congrats


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Scottyhorse, if only! She always has her kids between 4 and 6pm, twice while I was at class, and the other time when I was 3hrs away at a farm show.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If following the Code of Honor makes a goat high in rank, she's a queen! LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I remember VIVIDLY someone mentioning the "Doe's Secret Code Of Honor". LoL


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay - finally got to this. Here's a pics of the triplets!


----------

